# Area Show Dates



## SweetOpal (Nov 13, 2007)

Hoping that Belinda or someone else that wrote them down will post all the dates and locations of the area shows. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Belinda (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi,

Please note on Area 2 it is pending.. Thanks..

Area I	Wine County Show Management July 18, 19, 20, 2008

Cheming County Fairgrounds, Nammondsport, NY

Area II	Michigan Hackney ASPC/AMHR Club DATES PENDING

Midland County Fairgrounds, Midland, MI

NOTE: If dates cannot be reserved, this show will go to

NorthEast Ohio Miniature Horse and Pony Breeders Assoc.

Area III	Area III Shetland Miniature Horse Club June 6, 7,8, 2008

Georgia National Fairgrounds, Perry, GA

Area IV	Show Me Little Equine Club July 4, 5, 6, 2008

Boone County Fairgrounds, Columbia, MO

Area V	Arkansas Mini Horse Society June 13, 14, 15, 2008

Angeline Co Expo Center, Lufkin, TX

Area VI	Area VI Shetland Miniature Horse Breeders July 4, 5, 6, 2008

Lancaster Event Center, Lincoln, NE

Area VII	Area VII Shetland Pony and Miniature Horse Assoc. May 30, 31,

June

1, 2008

Sonoma County Fairgrounds, Santa Rosa, CA

Area VIII	Mountain West Miniature Horse and Shetland Pony Club May

22,23,

24, 25, 2008

Weber County Fairgrounds, Ogden, Utah


----------



## foxlanefarm (Nov 28, 2007)

Michigan was unable to get the dates for their facility therefore the Area II Regional is going to be at the Buckeye Spring Classic Horse Show in Ashland Ohio. The dates are June 13, 14 & 15.


----------



## Leeana (Nov 28, 2007)

> Michigan was unable to get the dates for their facility therefore the Area II Regional is going to be at the Buckeye Spring Classic Horse Show in Ashland Ohio. The dates are June 13, 14 & 15.


Will they be combing the buckeye spring classic and area II regionals? I know the spring classic like norm like the 9th and 10th or atleast has been the past two years. Are they combining the two shows or ...?

Looks like that is going to be a busy week lol






Okay thanks


----------



## foxlanefarm (Nov 29, 2007)

It will just be the Area II Regional at Ashland on June 13, 14 & 15.


----------



## muffntuf (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi,

Just wanted to let Folks know that The Kettle River Invtational will be held in Winona, MN this year at the MN Equestrian Center June 13,14,15 2008.

I know I stated that I would not hold the event - but there has been a lot of campaigning for the show to be held next year and I am retracting my original decision.

This is a full three day show this year. With the return of the Invitational classes on Friday night and Family Fun Night Saturday evening. This year's officials are:

Pat Sanders - all breeds

Sandra Guy Fox - all breeds

Melinda Guy - minis, foundation, classic, modern pleasure, alt-Modern judge for KRI Invitational classes

Debra Hamilton - minis, foundation, classic

Jenny Pierucki - Steward

Mark Bullington - Announcer

Warren Hansen - Ring Steward

Gary (Gunnar) Schmidt - Ring Steward

Tammy Schmidt - Ring Steward Assistant

Shauna Kapsner - Show Secretary

Sharon Bullington - Show Secretary

www.kri08.com will be up and running around January 15th. I will keep you posted on that.

Thanks!


----------



## shoeboxstables (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh yay- I'm so glad that the dates for the Area I show are a tad later! We're going to Europe from the end of june to the beginning of july- and I was really upset I would miss it! YAY! Thank you SO much for posting this!!!!!


----------



## Dream (Dec 9, 2007)

Does this mean there won't be a show in Midland at all the weekend of June 13-15?


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Dec 10, 2007)

> Does this mean there won't be a show in Midland at all the weekend of June 13-15?


Michelle, there will still be a show at Midland, you can contact Jeanne Bragagnini for more info.

Pam


----------



## Lewella (Dec 15, 2007)

The Area VI National Show has been reschedules to July 11, 12, 13 - same location.


----------

